# How to reinstall android 2.1 for C-mid tablet



## wrightludwig (Jul 20, 2011)

On booting up the C-Mid tablet I get a message android has stopped unexpectedly, please try again. when you do try again I still keep getting the same message. Can anybody help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I did a quick google search - and you are not the only one. Many people are having the same exact problem.

If you recently purchased this tablet, try contacting the reseller and see if you can return the product.

If not, a factory reset might be your only option. Unfortunately, I can not find instructions on how to do a factory reset on that particular tablet. But, I am sure there is a way. You need to access the recovery menu first. You can try holding down the home button while powering on the unit - that might take you to recovery mode.


----------



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

Generally, there would be a reset slot on somewhere of the tablet. You can do hard reset by pricking the slot on the tab.


----------

